# running walker dogs



## raypa (Aug 5, 2013)

does anyone know where to get some dogs for hunting coyote


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Google????


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Walker hound forum???


----------



## raypa (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been trying for two months I can find treeing walkers but not running walkers thought maybe someone on this site might have something or even some advice would be great


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Coondawgs.com might be helpful.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like Scott said.....www.coondawgs.com

Welcome to the forum raypa


----------



## raypa (Aug 5, 2013)

I could only find raccoon dogs I want coyote dogs unless i'm missing something on that site


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Kind of the same thing. Did you look in the classifieds?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Talk to a few of the guys over at BigGameHoundsmen.com

Theres one or two guys that have a dog for anything.

Just don't pay attention to the nasty talk'in fellas--- their gonna tell ya to run Greyhounds. I did some raccoon hunt'in behind Walkers wayyyy back in the day in Allegheny and Westmoreland countys, and theres not much room for the greyhounds.

awprint:


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

A group I hunt coyotes with in the winter runs walker hounds. I think they get em from a breeder in Kentucky but I'll check cuz I could be way off on that.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree Cat, I also hunted behind Walkers many years ago, both raccoon and coyotes.

Should be plenty of hounds out there for sale.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum raypa, try post your request in the Hunting with Dogs section on here.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

For those follow'in the thread that may not know--- raypa is look'in for "Running" walkers not "English" walkers.

Two different hunt'in styles.

awprint:


----------



## roode301 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here you go.

www.*kcshounds*.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=9


----------

